# S7-1500 Profibus auf AS-1



## aequira (28 März 2016)

*S7-1500 Profibus auf AS-i*

Hallo liebe Community,

wir sind drei Studenten die sich im Rahmen eines Projektes mit einer S7 1516F auseinandersetzen dürfen.

Eines der Aufgabengebiete umfasst die Integration eines AS-i Bus. Duch einen Tipp haben wir erfahren dass es anscheinend von Siemens auch ein Modul gibt, welches den Aufbau einens AS-i Netzwerks möglich macht.

Kennt jemand dieses Modul? Hat jemand einen Link? Es ist uns gestattet dieses Modul dann wirklich zu kaufen und zuverwenden.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 März 2016)

Hm, vermutlich gibt's da auch was von Siemens...

Wir haben etwas von dieser Firma verbaut: https://www.bihl-wiedemann.de/at/pr...0n80POOKMCm-RzocJjKtpnY3ziSYhxoCVLTw_wcB#c610


----------



## aequira (28 März 2016)

Hallo Betriebselektriker,
danke für die schnelle Antwort, werden es mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Hast du einen konkreten Link zu dem Produkt, welches den Aufbau eines AS-i Netzwerks für die 1516F ermöglicht? Trotz alledem sollten wir uns erstmal speziell auf die Angebote von Siemens fixieren. Lieben Gruß


----------



## MSB (28 März 2016)

Also derzeit gibt es keine 1500er Baugruppe die ASI direkt unterstützen würde, sowie es das z.B. für die S7-1200 bzw. S7-300 geben würde.

Prinzipiell:
ET200SP, erste Wahl, falls du sowieso noch dezentrale EAs außerhalb des ASI-Systems benötigst, ... mindestens IM155-6 (z.B. 6ES7155-6AA00-0BN0) mit CM-ASI (3RK7137-6SA00-0BC1 + BaseUnit 6ES7193-6BP20-0DC0)

Ansonsten noch Gateways:
DP/AS-i Link Advanced (6GK1415-2BA10 als Einfachmaster, 6GK1415-2BA20 als Doppelmaster) für den Anschluss an Profibus-DP
IE/AS-i Link PNIO (6GK1411-2AB10 als Einfachmaster, 6GK1411-2AB20 als Doppelmaster) für den Anschluss an Profinet IO

In jedem Fall noch eine entsprechende Anzahl an ASI-Netzteilen, z.B. 3RX9501 ..., 3RX9502 in entsprechender Ausgangsstromstärke

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## aequira (28 März 2016)

Hallo Manuel, danke für die Antwort! Die Variante mit DP/AS-i Link Advanced wurde uns gezeigt mit dem Verweis das es noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt über die wir uns informieren sollen. Eine davon ist dann wahrscheinlich dein Vorschlag mit dem ET200SP, richtig?

Kannst du uns vllt noch weitere Informationen zukommen lassen wie dieses Modul arbeitet? Du musst wissen, wir sind wirklich "Neulinge" auf diesem Gebiet. Dennoch hat uns dein Beitrag schon sehr geholfen. Lieben Gruß!


----------



## MSB (29 März 2016)

ET200SP wäre allerdings Profinet-basiert.
Was dann auch noch ginge wäre ET200M IM153-1 mit CP343-2 oder CP343-2P
oder auch irgendeine beliebige S7-300 mit DP-Schnittstelle on Board oder über CP342-5 mit CP343-2 oder CP343-2P.


----------



## aequira (29 März 2016)

Profibus basiert wäre vollkommen ausreichend und ist sogar erwünscht.


----------



## aequira (31 März 2016)

Hallo Manuel,
gibt es sowas wie du Vorgeschlagen hast auch für den Profibus? (ET200SP)
Wir wollen einfach über unsere 1516F ein AS-i Netwerk eröffnen, allerdings nicht über das DP/AS-Interface. Welche Möglichkeiten haben wir?

Gruß


----------



## aequira (21 Juni 2016)

Ich muss den Thread nochmal beleben:

Ich habe nun folgende Bauteile hier:

- Simatic ET200SP Interfacemodul 6ES7155-6AU00-0BN0
 - Baseunit 6ES7193-6BP20-0DC0

Das Kommunikationsmodul 3RK7137-6SA00-0BC1 ist noch in einer weiteren Lieferung unterwegs.

Ein Netzteil benötigen wir nicht, da ich mir die entsprechende Spannung von unseren S7-1500-Baugruppen weiterschleife/hole.

Seh ich das richtig, dass mir nun noch ein Busadapter auf Profinet benötige, in unserem Fall, da wir RJ45 Kabel verwenden wollen, die 6ES7193-6AR00-0AA0?

Ist  unser erster Kontakt mit solchen Themen und der modulare Aufbau der  Siemens-Komponenten mit der hohen Anzahl an Modulen überfordert mich  gerade 

Danke!!!


----------



## Hohlkörper (21 Juni 2016)

Das Kommunikationsmodul wird in die Baseunit gesteckt, an die dann die benötigten Leitungen angeschlossen werden. Das Kommunikationsmodul ist laut Beschreibung ein AS-I Master.
Für das Interfacemodul brauchst du noch einen  passenden Anschlussadapter. Der 6ES7193-6AR00-0AA0 hätte zwei RJ45 Anschlüsse.


----------



## aequira (21 Juni 2016)

Alles klar, dann seh ich das schon richtig und ich muss noch den Anschlussadapter nachbestellen - Danke!


----------

